# Do Cannabis Plants Pre-Flower Automatically?



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jul 9, 2021)

Since I have never grown indoors before, I am not sure if I need to switch my light cycle to 12/12 in order to determine sex or if this will happen naturally with a 17/7 light cycle.  
Thanks in advance.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2021)

12/12 on the flip to get a regular photo plant to sex. You have to play mother nature when growing inside.
 An Auto will sex itself no matter what the lighting hours are.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jul 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> 12/12 on the flip to get a regular photo plant to sex. You have to play mother nature when growing inside.
> An Auto will sex itself no matter what the lighting hours are.


So you just flip it 12/12 until it shows sex, then you put it back in veg again?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2021)

Nope. Flip it when your ready to flower. Other wise you could take a clone and root and flip it to 12/12 to see the sex. But that would take a couple weeks or more.


----------



## Cannapoop (Aug 17, 2021)

The pre-flowering phase of auto-flowering plants occurs when the vegetative phase, which is the most intense growth phase, is about to come to an end. Usually, cannabis plants reach this stage around week 5 or 6 of their growth and achieve the complete flowering phase over weeks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Yes once you flip it into the Flower cycle (12 hrs light 12 hrs dark) Leave it there until harvest. Do not change back to Veg settings


----------

